# Natural pregnancy over 40



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello lovely ladies,

I had the shock of my life with a BFP at the weekend, completely natural and something that we didn't think possible    We literally fly out for our first embryo donation consultation in a couple of weeks, so to say that I am floored is an understatement  

I'm still in a state of shock about it all, after 3 failed ICSI cycles (one resulting in my first ever BFP but only very shortly lived) and a failed FET, it all feels incredibly surreal and I just can't get my head around it all.

I'm also a little panicked about not being on medication, and there is no chance of being so as I'm not with a clinic yet and my NHS doctor is not supportive.  I keep reading that the body should hopefully produce enough progesterone but I am 41 and my progesterone levels have always been borderline.  I'm using a progesterone cream, I'm not sure that it helps but it gives me a little peace of mind.

My only other experiences have been so micro-managed and so drug reliant, that I feel like a fish out of water doing this naturally and my age worries me.  I'm fighting for this little one but I know that it's early days and that my body is a little frayed around the edges!

I'm feeling very chilled, although I know enough that I can't help with having a huge amount of realism.  We've never had an embryo last beyond 5 weeks (I think that I'm about 4.3 weeks now), I keep having to remind myself that this is completely different and it being natural might mean that this one is a little fighter.

I'm guessing that there must be ladies out there who have gone through many rounds of failed IVF only to fall pregnant naturally.  If you're out there, do you have any advice or words of wisdom?  How do you get your head around it and not panic about it all being unmedicated when you thought that it was completely impossible?

Thank you xxx


----------



## noteasy (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in to say congratulations!

Ain't nature grand?!

I'm afraid I have no experience to draw from as the pregnancy I had near to my 41st birthday was before all this current IVF malarkey. Knowing what I know now, thought, if it were me I think I'd hop along to a fertility clinic (and quick!) to explore options available for early monitoring and to keep the little one IN! Can you go to the clinic you used for your cycles -- they know a bit about you already, and presumably have hormone readings upon which to draw? They may not have helped get this one in but once an embryo is present, surely the same knowledge applies?

Best of luck! Feeling really happy and hopeful after reading your post!


----------

